# Califur '09!



## pretty-omi (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, just a reminder that registration for Califur is open and only $35 if you reg before Jan 28. After Jan 28th it will be $40, then $45 after May 7th.
Califur will be taking place June 5-7 at Irvine Mariott, in Irvine, CA. It should be known that it's pretty much just down the street from John Wayne Airport! This con is pretty special in my opionion in that it's roots come from the very first furcon there ever was! This is not yet a huge con, the likes of FC, AC, or MFF, but it is definitely a great one. This is a great con for a newbie to the fandom, or just to a newbie to cons in general, great place to get your paws wet so to speak. Really well located for any LA, OC, and SD Cali furs, Arizona furs, and we really just want any furs to come!

http://www.califur.com/


----------



## Azure (Jan 12, 2009)

Weird, I am like, 20 minutes from that at this very moment!  And I'll be back in Cali at that particular time.  Methinks I could maybe attempt to make an attempt to attend.  Not sure, the whole con thing seems odd to me.


----------



## pretty-omi (Jan 13, 2009)

Well that's what's nice about this con, it really is a good con for those who are unsure about the con experience to get a taste of it, without being overwhelmed, in my opionion. The bigger furcons number in the thousands. So far we're in the hundreds


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

My name is Kane Kisaragi and I'm excited about this convention ^^

Seriously, have gone to it three times before, and you betch-yo-britches I'm gonna be making this one, and hopefully will be instigating another incredibly late night Apples2Apples game ^^


----------



## pretty-omi (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG Apples2Apples is amazing!


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

pretty-omi said:


> OMG Apples2Apples is amazing!


I see someone appreciates the Apply-goodness ^^

I'm trying to work with the other gaming coordinators to see what we can do about doing some gaming stuffs at the con. At the very least, I'll be bringing my set (Wooden Crate Edition! BooYa!) and hopefully at least one game will be played ^^.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 13, 2009)

Friggin' awesome.

I plan to be living in California in about a year or so. This is most useful.


----------



## Azure (Jan 15, 2009)

pretty-omi said:


> Well that's what's nice about this con, it really is a good con for those who are unsure about the con experience to get a taste of it, without being overwhelmed, in my opionion. The bigger furcons number in the thousands. So far we're in the hundreds


I'll consider it, certainly.  Also, wat part of OC are you in.  At this moment, I'm in Newport Beach!


----------



## Summercat (Jan 19, 2009)

BLARGLEFARGLE

Mistake


----------



## Summercat (Jan 19, 2009)

Goody, someone else talking about Califur n.n

This year's theme is, once again, "On Safari", also...

...also, 1989 is when the first Furry Convention, Confurence, was launched (very close by, too), so this is the 20th anniversary! n.n


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

Huh wait what? It's not at the same place again? Aww... that was right by where I lived! 8D


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 19, 2009)

omg i'm like 3 minutes street from where they are holding this convention


----------



## embriel (Jan 19, 2009)

:3 I really hope to go this year, It'll be my first furcon though I've been to AX for about 4 years in a row. I can't wait to meet other furs.


----------



## pretty-omi (Jan 22, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Huh wait what? It's not at the same place again? Aww... that was right by where I lived! 8D



It's not much father tho, it's at another hotel that's basically just across the freeway. While the Hyatt was a nice hotel, I don't think we were treated well there, and I'm looking forward to this new hotel which appears to be welcoming us with open paws!


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 22, 2009)

i've had several formal dinners at the Marriott and its a pretty nice place.
its also like 5 minutes street from UC irvine ^^


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 26, 2009)

Yah, ill be there too.  Im going to make some mods to my suit before going thou.


----------



## Moka (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll need to find a room, but I'll be there.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Feb 9, 2009)

I will be there with my ex boyfriend! We'll also be in suit. I'm going in my Beach Bear fursuit (essentially, a polar bear with hawaiin shorts and a lei) and my ex is going as a sadistic mad scientist raccoon named Doctor Killjoy. Feel free to say hi if you see us.


----------



## Bearbun (Feb 16, 2009)

Gosh Omi you really are excited about this years califur


----------



## Kume (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish I could be there!!! But its too far for me to make.....


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 23, 2009)

Bearbun said:


> Gosh Omi you really are excited about this years califur



Yes, yes I am!


And hey everyone! The website has some major updates! Tons of new fresh info, so go-go!


----------



## Nishi (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah yeah, it's about the same distance, same area, whatevs.  Cool!

Hehe, oh yeah, everyone got upset last year because of the wedding or how people were scared of furries or whatever... that sucked, but I still had fun til the last day!

I think some pals that were there last year will be there... maybe I'll visit them. :B


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 2, 2009)

=< i still don't have enough money to register


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

I really hope I can make it to this con. My only problem is transportation. This will be the first furrycon I've ever been to (Probably gonna head to this one alone).


----------



## Moka (Mar 2, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Hehe, oh yeah, everyone got upset last year because of the wedding or how people were scared of furries or whatever... that sucked, but I still had fun til the last day!



Hm, I didn't hear about any of that until now. Hopefully it will be better this time around though.

Also, I noticed on the registration page there were tickets for things like an ice cream social. Are they worth spending the extra money to go to?


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 4, 2009)

too bad lucario :/ hopefully i'll see you there , its like 10 minutes bike from my appartment


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 4, 2009)

I live in AZ and I still wouldn't be able to go (if I wanted to).


----------



## pretty-omi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just a reminder that the official website http://www.califur.com has been updated with a TON of info!
We need Volunteers, and Conbook submissions!
Check it out!!



Also, yes last year there was a wedding going on the same weekend and the hotel wasn't very nice in putting up big black curtains, and *supposedly* threatened to kick out any fur who was in an area they didn't belong... We have been assured this treatment will not continue this year, plus we're at an entirely new hotel, which as far as I can tell is welcoming us with open paws!


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 5, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> too bad lucario :/ hopefully i'll see you there , its like 10 minutes bike from my appartment



Hope so. I just need to think of a good excuse and a way to get more money. bank robbery! >_>;;

Gonna get my own room at the hotel so imma need lots of money >_<;


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Hope so. I just need to think of a good excuse and a way to get more money. bank robbery! >_>;;
> 
> Gonna get my own room at the hotel so imma need lots of money >_<;



aww, i know the Hyatt they give UCI students a deal like 100 a nite >.<


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 12, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> aww, i know the Hyatt they give UCI students a deal like 100 a nite >.<



I'll have to look into hotels around the area. That or hightail it back from there to my home every day. I'm gonna burn so much money on gas x_x


----------



## fenblack (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll be going with my roommate, coming down from Newbury Park and camping nearby, hotels are crazy costly.


----------



## Anuvia (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure you know this by now but, I'll be there X3

I'm going to be rooming with McClain, Jello and three of her friends C:  Hopefully my Arcanine suit will be finished by then.

I'll also have a table XD


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah well, if anyone passes the gay ass California Capitol of Sacramento you can give me and Kume a ride. May pool some other furs too.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure I'd be going. Like at Further Confusion, I'll have the Polaroid again. So everyone is welcome to ask me for free photos at CF. You can't miss it, it's a giant camera.


----------



## nek0chan (Apr 9, 2009)

=| everyone is getting hotels. i feel left out i am just driving down the street to get there


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm in Bakersfield CA about an hour away. If anyone is coming from up north and going through the central valley, tell me


----------



## nek0chan (Apr 13, 2009)

isn't bakers field 2 hours away?


----------



## pretty-omi (Apr 15, 2009)

I live in the same town, and my boyfriend lives up the street, but we're bringing fursuits, so we got a hotel room.

Anyhow! Hey everyone! We're still looking for Conbook submissions, so if you'd like to submit a piece of art, a poem, or a short story, you have until April 26th! http://www.califur.com/con_book.php

Also, if you'd like to help promote the con, I have a flier anyone can print out as they please!
http://www.geocities.com/slayer2o0o/CF.5_Full3.0.pdf

Also, if anyone's looking for rides/people to share rooms with, I suggest joining the So Cal Furs Yahoo group (must be 18+) http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SoCalFurs/ ; Try making a post to the con's LJ account http://community.livejournal.com/califur/ ; and lastly you can even try the con forums themselves http://forum.califur.com/

Looking forward to having everyone at the con!


----------



## dakkar107 (Apr 16, 2009)

This will be my second year going to Califur - last year I ran a playtest of my "Hot Chicks: The Roleplaying Game" in Tabletop games; it's been finished since then, and we just released the "Yiffy, Yaoi, and Yahooey" supplement.  Should be a blast!

Glad to hear the venue has changed; the hotel DID seem to have some serious problems with customer relations, and a better arrangement with the Marriott would be a good thing.

I'm only half an hour away, but I got myself a room as well.  Hopefully folks will want some late night gaming, and I'd hate to have to trek back and forth on no sleep.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll be attending califur this year, it will be my first con :3!!


----------



## shinragod (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll definitely be there! first con ever and first time actually selling at one. I hope to meet great people as well as make a little bit of money too.
See you all there!


----------



## Waggs (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay. I live at the AFH with the new co-chair of Califur, Rainhopper Roo. And so, I get to hear a few things most don't (but that also means I get drafted for some stuff). 

But, OMG! You would not believe the stuff I've been privy to. There is some amazing new stuff coming down the likes of which I have never seen at any convention anywhere.

I don't really think I can spoil the   [FONT=&quot]surprises [/FONT]without getting some Kung-Fu Kangaroo tail slaps, but take my word for it: DO NOT MISS CALIFUR! 

I live a few minutes away from the con, but I'm getting a room there anyway because of certain perks which I think are cool. Plus, parking is kind of expensive if you don't have a room. Otherwise it's free.

But if a room is too much, and you can't pool with other furs, for the love of all things cute and fluffy, pre-reg. If you're not sure you're going to attend, get a supporting membership for yourself. That counts as pre-reg and you can upgrade at-the-door.

If you've ever been to some of the AFH parties that go "all-out", yeah, this is looking like Roo's doing that times 100x!

I don't know if I'll get in trouble for this, but I've heard that the numbers for this year are much higher than last year. So maybe the secret is out. But then again, maybe not.

Oh and do hurry with those rooms. The room-block closes May 7th. And, like I said, there are perks to this new hotel if you have a room.

-Waggs
http://www.transfur.com


----------



## Nishi (Apr 28, 2009)

Volunteering sounds like it might be fun... does anyone know if you have to be registered to volunteer? :B


----------



## Ket-Ralus (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a roommate to stay with me at the hotel, but I'd need their half of the money upfront since I have a history of people not paying me what they owe. Hotel registration closes soon, so time is limited. If I don't get any takers, I'm going to find a cheaper place nearby, so it's not a necessity. But anyway, if anyone happens to be interested, go ahead and let me know. Thanks!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd really like to go this year, as I wasn't able to go last year. But I don't really have any transportation, so I'd have to bum a ride off a friend...would be kinda convenient if i had some furry friends, eheh.

Almost makes me want to learn to drive. :/


----------



## pretty-omi (Apr 29, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Volunteering sounds like it might be fun... does anyone know if you have to be registered to volunteer? :B



Yes, you need to already have a paid registration to be a volunteer


----------



## NavhiLove (May 6, 2009)

D:
I wish I could go. But I live in norcal and have no way to get there.


----------



## pretty-omi (May 19, 2009)

Only 17 days to go till con!


----------



## Ricky (May 24, 2009)

I'll be there, most likely hanging out at the bar ^^


----------



## KB-to-tha-BT (May 28, 2009)

I'll totally be there. Pre-regged awhile back, trying to bring a friend who's new to the fandom, got another friend who'll be there as well. ;3

This will be my first furcon. ^^, I'm excited! =D, This will be a nice precursor to Comic-Con. =3

I'm down in south San Diego so it's like an hour or so drive. Good thing my buddy has a car! xD


----------



## parkour wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

darn, i missed it! plus, i had summer school. i'll try to make it next year though, because i'll have graduated!


----------

